# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Kontabiliteti

## LENTIWTF

tung, ju lutem a mund te me siguroni ndonje software per kontabilitet kam ndegjuar qe eshte nje ne gjuhen shqipe

Tung pune te mbare

----------


## baaroar

> tung, ju lutem a mund te me siguroni ndonje software per kontabilitet kam ndegjuar qe eshte nje ne gjuhen shqipe
> 
> Tung pune te mbare


Për më tepër për programin *Financa* shiko faqen
http://www.isd.com.al/

Për më tepër për programin *Alpha* shiko faqen
http://www.imb.al/

----------


## LENTIWTF

Flm dalan per infot

----------


## Arber gerguri

> Për më tepër për programin *Financa* shiko faqen
> http://www.isd.com.al/
> 
> Për më tepër për programin *Alpha* shiko faqen
> http://www.imb.al/


Dalan, une shkarkova programin Finananca 5 (demo), por kur po du me hap po me lyp user dhe password, me trego se si ta hapi me qfar perdoruesi dhe fjalkalimi ta hapi......

----------


## vergogc

Po dhe mua....cili eshte kodi?

----------


## prenceedi

> Dalan, une shkarkova programin Finananca 5 (demo), por kur po du me hap po me lyp user dhe password, me trego se si ta hapi me qfar perdoruesi dhe fjalkalimi ta hapi......


pagu leket qe te maresh pass...... :ngerdheshje: 

Provoji njehere keto se mbase je me fat
Financa 5

----------


## vergogc

> pagu leket qe te maresh pass......
> 
> Provoji njehere keto se mbase je me fat
> Financa 5


Po thoshte demo....ok, full version paguhet, po dhe demua?

----------


## malesori1234

te Financa perdoruesi eshte ADMIN
fjalekalimi ADMIN pra e njejta fjale

----------


## Sugjerimi111

mund te perdorni edhe Bilancin per administrim financiar dhe kontabel; 
me shume info :
http://bilanc.com/

----------

